# num(em+um) / a um



## Ipanema*

Hello!

Tenho uma dúvida com a segunda frase em português. Tenho quase certeza de que a primeira frase é correta. Só que quando penso em como diría a mesma frase em espanhol me confundo muito porque em espanhol diria: Por qué no vamos a cenar hoy *a un* restaurante? Então penso em traduzir a mesma frase em português como fiz na segunda opção. A minha pergunta é se em português falamos num (em um) en vez de (a um)?. Outra opção sería: Por quê a gente não vai jantar hoje ao (a+o) restaurante?, mas esta nao é tão difícil por que se refere a um restaurante especifico, igual que em espanhol: Por qué no vamos a cenar hoy al (a+el) restaurante


1ª-Por quê a gente não vai jantar hoje num restaurante?
2ª-Por quê a gente não vai jantar hoje a um restaurante?

Muito obrigada!


----------



## anaczz

Eu diria que a primeira forma é a mais utilizada no Brasil, sendo também frequente dizer-se "jantar em um restaurante";  a segunda forma (a um) é a preferida em Portugal.


----------



## dexterciyo

Por *que* a gente não vai jantar hoje a um / num restaurante? 

Concordo com Anaczz.


----------



## Weliton

"a um", NUNCA, nada comum.
Prefira a primeira: Por quê a gente não vai jantar num restaurante *hoje*? (*Prefiro o "hoje" no final*)

Sorte!


----------



## Audie

Engraçado que, se perguntassem a mim, eu não titubearia em dizer que a segunda frase estaria errada. E, na verdade, nunca ouvi no Brasil se dizer _'Por que a gente não vai jantar hoje a um restaurante?_'. Soa deveras estranho. 
No entanto, se mudarmos a posição dos elementos, fica bem aceitável aos meus ouvidos nordestinos (não sei se está gramaticalmente correta): 
'_Por que a gente não vai a um restaurante jantar hoje?_'.


----------



## anaczz

Weliton said:


> "a um", NUNCA, nada comum.   ????     Isso depende do país onde ela estiver, pois não?
> Prefira a primeira: Por que a gente não vai jantar num restaurante *hoje*? (*Prefiro o "hoje" no final*)
> 
> Sorte!





Audierunt said:


> Engraçado que, se perguntassem a mim, eu não  titubearia em dizer que a segunda frase estaria errada. E, na verdade,  nunca ouvi no Brasil se dizer _'Por que a gente não vai jantar hoje a um restaurante?_'. Soa deveras estranho.
> No entanto, se mudarmos a posição dos elementos, fica bem aceitável aos  meus ouvidos nordestinos (não sei se está gramaticalmente correta):
> '_Por que a gente não vai a um restaurante jantar hoje?_'.


Bem observado, Audie! "Ir a _algum lugar_" é mais familiar para nós do que "jantar _a algum lugar_"


----------



## dexterciyo

Segue sendo o verbo _ir_:

_*Ir* jantar a algum lugar.

*Ir* a algum lugar._

Mas aqui não:

_*Jantámos* em um lugar._


----------



## Weliton

anaczz said:


> ???? Isso depende do país onde ela estiver, pois não?


*
Anaczz*, como *Ipanema *usou o "a gente" nas frases, eu pensei que ela queria o uso brasileiro.


----------



## Istriano

É que a gente diz:

_Foi estudar em Londres._
e não _Foi estudar a Londres.
_


----------



## Istriano

dexterciyo said:


> Segue sendo o verbo _ir_:
> 
> _*Ir* jantar a algum lugar.
> 
> *Ir* a algum lugar._
> 
> Mas aqui não:
> 
> _*Jantámos* em um lugar._



Ir jantar em algum lugar.
Ir para/a/em algum lugar. 
Ir lá em casa.


----------



## anaczz

Weliton said:


> *
> Anaczz*, como *Ipanema *usou o "a gente" nas frases, eu pensei que ela queria o uso brasileiro.



Mas em Portugal também se usa "a gente", Weliton.


----------



## Weliton

anaczz said:


> Mas em Portugal também se usa "a gente", Weliton.



HM, eu desconhecia!


----------



## Fericire

Por aqui se usa bastante "ir *a um* restaurante". Talvez até tanto quanto "*num* restaurante".
Já "jantar *a um* restaurante" é incomum (estranho), a não ser que um adjetivo o siga: "se eu jantar a um restaurante comum daqueles de novo, ficarei satisfeito!" — que aliás, continua bem estranho, mas não é tão raro alguém o dizer.


----------



## Carfer

anaczz said:


> Bem observado, Audie! "Ir a _algum lugar_" é mais familiar para nós do que "jantar _a algum lugar_"



Mas, mesmo sendo certo que em Portugal dizemos com mais facilidade _'Porque a gente não vai jantar hoje a um restaurante?_' do que '_Porque a gente não vai a um restaurante jantar hoje?_', a verdade é que, também para nós, é a _'ir_' que _'a um lugar' _está associado e não directamente a '_jantar_'.


----------



## englishmania

Concordo que "a um restaurante" é mais frequente. Também julgo que, na maioria das vezes, podemos omitir uma das palavras ou usar outra expressão.

Porque é que a gente não vai/Porque é que não vamos (jantar) a um restaurante hoje/ Porque é que não vamos jantar fora hoje? 

Ou, para dar mais a ideia de sugestão, "E se fôssemos jantar fora/a um restaurante?"


----------



## Ipanema*

Nossa! Isto é o que eu chamo uma boa análisis..Adorei! Muito obrigada!

é muita coisa mas acho que é verdade isso de que soa melhor "Por quê a gente não vai jantar em um(num) restaurante hoje" ou "Por quê a gente não vai a un restaurante jantar hoje"(não soa terrivel)..e é bom saber que em portugal se poderia usar mais "a um", porém no Brasil soa melhor "em um". Concordo com isso..mas queria saber se a segunda opção era menos usada ou totalmente incorreta. Obrigada!


----------



## Istriano

Mas isso acontece em espanhol também, não?

Ya he lido:  _De vuelta a Madrid  _y_   De vuelta en Madrid. _


----------



## dexterciyo

Istriano said:


> Mas isso acontece em espanhol também, não?
> 
> Ya he *leído*:  _De vuelta a Madrid  _y_   De vuelta en Madrid. _



Com o verbo _ir_, usa-se também a preposição *a*.

_Se va de vuelta *a* Madrid_.

_Estoy de vuelta *en* Madrid_.


----------



## Ipanema*

Não tinha pensado nisso..mas é verdade!

Eu falaría em Espanhol:

Quieres cenar en un restaurante esta noche? 
Quieres ir a cenar a un restaurante esta noche?

Então com o verbo vai "a" depois...Obrigada!


----------

